# XOM Builder Probleme



## Kritiki (6. Jul 2012)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe folgendes Problem,

ich möchte eine XML parsen, dazu benutze ich XOM, ich instanziere den Builder und genau hier ist schon das Problem, ich komm garnicht weiter.
Beim Instanzieren meldet mir Java schon eine ClassNotFound Exception. 
Komisch daran ist nur das ich in einem anderen Projekt den Builder fehlerfrei nutze.

Ich hab schon den BuildPath überprüft für XOM und auch das Erstellen mit anderen Projekten, selbst in dem Projekt wo der Builder funktioniert kann ich auch keine neue Klasse erstellen wo der Builder läuft.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Ullenboom (7. Jul 2012)

Welche Klasse genau wird denn nicht gefunden? Wie lautet der Stack-Trace?


----------



## Kritiki (9. Jul 2012)

die nu.xom.Builder, also die Builder Klasse selbst


----------



## Kritiki (9. Jul 2012)

Fehler hat sich erledigt, 

es wurde eine weitere Exception geschmissen (NullPointer) nach der ClassNotFound.
Durch Behebung der NullPointerException ist der Fehler nicht mehr aufgetreten. 

Seltsam da der Builder das Dokument vorher ja einlesen muss bevor die Verarbeitung kommt, 
aber jetzt ist der Fehler wenigstens behoben.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------

